# Ram wird sehr Heiß



## Sunjy (15. Februar 2013)

*Ram wird sehr Heiß*

Grüße


Mein Ram (Kingston Hyper X) läuft auf standart 1600 Mhz bei 1,65 Volt wie er angeblich auch braucht.. Wird aber xtreme Heiß.. also bei Strestests gehts soweit das ich fast nichtmehr mit der Hand drauffassen kann.


Is das bei ram normal? oder passt da was nciht?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ram wird sehr Heiß*

Bei Stresstests ist das ja normal.
Aber ohne Temperaturangabe ists schwer zu beurteilen ob wirklich was nicht stimmt mit dem RAM, da für gewöhnlich RAM keine Temperaturfühler haben wirds schwer dir zu helfen.
Bedenklich ist es erst, wenn beim nichts tun, also im Idle, die Temperaturen genau so Heiß werden.


----------



## mickythebeagle (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ram wird sehr Heiß*

Ist nicht normal.
Hatte ich mal bei den DDR 2 HyperX auch, das waren die mit dem Grünen Kühler Blech. Erst als ich das abmachte und die Ram Bausteine im Airflow lagen kühlten sie wieder ab.

Kannst Du das Möchtegern Blechteil Heute bei den Blauen auch abmachen ? Wenn ja , runter mit dem Müll 
Ich meine immer noch das so einfache Verkleidungen genau das Gegenteil bewirken als das wofür geworben wird.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ram wird sehr Heiß*

Hast du keinen Airflow im Gehäuse? 
Mind. 1 Lüfter vorne unten, der kühle Luft reindrückt und 1 Lüfter hinten oben, der die erwärmte Luft wieder hinausdrückt.


----------



## Sunjy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ram wird sehr Heiß*

Also bin zwar noch nich so der OC Profi.. aber Luftstrom hab ich was nur geht.

vorne 2 140mm oben 2 140mm seitenteil 2 120mm hinten 1 120mm.

Wenn ich die lüftersteuerung aufdrehe hab ich Quasi meinen eigenen Windkanal^^. 
Aber gut ich werd mal im Idle darauf merken. 

Ich weiß nich ob mann das abmachen kann.. is das wirklich von vorteil^^?

Gruß und dank Sunjy


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ram wird sehr Heiß*

Ich würde die Heatspreader nicht vom RAM abnehmen, habe meiner auch immer draufgelassen, noch nie Probleme damit gehabt, das sollte in deinem "Windkanal" auch so sein.


----------



## Sunjy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ram wird sehr Heiß*

alles klar also im Idle werden sie auch Warm.. aber nich so das es unangenehm wird wenn mann darauffaßt.

Dann geh ich mal davon aus das beim zocken der Ram nicht übermäßig heiß wird.

Vielen dank für die Hilfe Leute.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ram wird sehr Heiß*

Ist so eine Sache mit den Kühlblechen - bei meinen G.Skill habe ich sie auch abgerupft, weils mir schlicht zu eng unter dem CPU-Kühler war, wenn man mal die Module auf korrekten Sitz überprüfte. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie mir immer fies in meine zarten Fingerkuppen gepiekst haben. 
Ohne Kühler sind sie jetzt auf jeden Fall kühler als mit.


----------



## Westcoast (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ram wird sehr Heiß*

wenn der ram sich verabschieden sollte, gibt es meist bluescreens, freezes und abstürze. vorher würde ich mir keine sorgen machen. 
naja der mensch ist sehr empfindlich, wenn ich einige zeit gespielt habe, wird mein ram auch warm.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ram wird sehr Heiß*

Kingston HyperX blu. DIMM XMP Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX)

solltest du diesen hyperx kingston speicher nutzen, würde ich versuchen ihn mit weniger spannung zu betreiben, bei mir läuft er innerhalb der spezifikationen 9-9-9-27-2t (hab ihn bei 9-9-9-21-1, für noch kürzere timings brauch man dann aber mehr saft) bei  1,35V stabil 

temp liegt dann irgendwo bei 30-40°C (mit ungenauem temp sensor zwischen den bänken angebracht gemessen) bei prime95


----------

